# Does anyone hunt fields??



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

We hunt alot of thick stuff, timber and 3-4 yr old clear cuts but when we try fields, it just doesn't seem to happen near as well. Either the critters aren't coming out or we are doing somthing wrong.

Please give some tips?

THANK YOU


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I always try and find lake bottoms when hunting open fields, they tend to stay around lake bottoms around here in west TX, might be a little diffrent but I dont see why if it is plz let me know


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They may be educated enough to not come out in the open and may be running a large circle around you to try to get your wind. Do you use an e-caller? If so set your caller out at the maximum remote range so that it is not any farther up or down wind that you. 
YOU-----------------------------------------------------> caller

^ ^ Wind ^ ^

v where you think coyotes are v v v
Does this make sense?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have called a lot of coyotes and bobcats into open fields in clear, cloudy, hot and cold weather. Some have come from the far end of the field on a string 500 yards or better straight to my call. Conversely, I have also had them hang up just inside the tree line, mesquites here, and try to maneuver around and get down wind. If you are sure there are coyotes around, watch the edges closely for any movement. Start your calling low and slow. Give anything that might be close a chance to respond. If nothing develops, try progressively higher volume for distant coyotes until you are satisfied nothing is going to show up.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanx guys--we have only been calling in the thick stuff and its been working but we would like to make it work in the fields also. Again thanks

youngdon--illustration does make great since --- thanks


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Out west if was easier to call em into the fields during daylight,,,not so here in Ga...Swamps and thick stuff both day and night work well, alot of shadows and reflection in swamps at night with light.. Fielda are best left til night here. Eastern Coyotes are alot more sneakier then out west. There is alot more food available down here, so thats the major reason...for the difference and terrain also is another reason. Reply is correct start low and slow then elevate the volume. Good Luck


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

mr. mike, your reply seems to be the exact same as what my hunt'n partners and i have decided. just easier in the thick. when you say swamp, are you meaning the good ole nasty watery snakey crud that we in the south are used to? we have not tried the swamps yet but have set up outside of them. pine thickets (inside them) seem to be our best set ups and the next best is open timber near the thick stuff but the fields just dont happen.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Hip boots and snake repellant equal good times!!! YES the swamps here are productive especially when bordered by pines or timber. Night time is a real treat with the red light reflecting off the water and hangy things. Watch the swamp grass for movement. The other night the guys I've been schooling in Predator Hunting had a going away hunt for me I'am moving close to Savannah. Well I told them lets go to the swampy part of the property because they are denning (staying Close to home with pups) there were 5 of us, big party to hunt yotes. Well I placed the Foxpro out at the base of a tree so not to be shot!!! Played Coyote Pup Distress. Darn county lit up with yotes howling and snapping, along with every dog in the county. Time 930PM. the wind was blowing perfect, they kept coming closer and closer yipping and snapping mad as all heck. about 70yds out they stopped, could'nt see em but could hear em running thru the swamp grass and leaves. The wind shifted and nothing!!!! Great last hunt with the rookies.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

mr. mike, I was born in merrietta ga. --lived there until i turned 5--since, i've lived right here in ne mississippi. got relatives in alphereta (spelling) and merrietta. -- glad we moved here, to darn crazy out there.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

We tend to stick to fields when hunting yotes and cats here in south east Texas, that is around the Friendswood area. I cant speak for all of south east Texas. It just seems to work out better. They coyotes come out of the woods and run right across the fields and try to get down wind of us. Hunting fields tends to lead to longer shots. Not to bad, mostly 100yrds to 150yrds. When we try to hunt closer to the woods we strike out most of the time. The bobcats on the other hand tend to hug the perimeters of the fields and not make the mad dash across the openness. They really are much smarter than the dogs. Go figure


----------

